# Color tack for Color horse



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm. There are a lot of nice colour combos, but these are my favourites.
Red on bays and chestnuts.
Purple on greys <3
Most colours look good on blacks, but I think green is nice.
Light/pastelly colours on palominos


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

My favorite color is lime green, so majority of my stuff(not just tack but everything) is lime green 

But, for my chestnut, green looks really nice on him. My bay has red stuff, and my moms paints (bay/black) have blue tack. I do like purple on greys and palominos though.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

There are so many shades of certain colors that I usually just pick based on the specific horse.

I ride my very weirdly colored grey mare in turquoise and black. I am putting my bay tobiano gelding in a regal all black and white. And when my colt is big enough to break out, I don't know what I'll put him in yet. He is thus far a bay, but of course hasn't finished his foal transitions.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I love weird colour combinations... my sister's blue roan, who has rose dapples on his hindquarters, wears a dark pink, almost burgundy. My blood bay wears bright purple - really suits it too!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I love turquoise and mint green on Hunny <3


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

cowgirl928 said:


> I love turquoise and mint green on Hunny <3



I love it! It's so cute!! How do you like riding in the nylon type bridle as opposed to leather? 

I have a dark bay gelding, of which i think he would look lovely in pink and purple but I feel like he'd look at me and say "but I'm a boy..." :lol: so I put royal blue and orange on him lol


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it's not nylon, its biothane. I HATE nylon lol but I LOVE the biothane! I was always a strictly good quality heavy leather person until I found out this was waterproof  I am one of those super anal about everything owners who cleans her tack a lot and after cleaning and cleaning and oiling my tack a lot I was soooo ready for something I can hose down and just swipe with a rag and not have to worry about cracking leather and then oiling  It's really flexible and very light! Def worth the $ I spent on it  Although I still love my leather pieces and sets  I'm a sucker for some pretty tooling <3


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

That might be the coolest thing ever. I might have to look into this biothane stuff!! I've never seen it before, but the serious lack of major maintenance is nice!! Plus... COLOR!! I love color haha.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I think my chestnut paint looks good in baby blue, navy, black, and white.  He looks good in a rich dark royal purple too, but it's tough finding stuff in that colour here. Anytime I put him in white it really brings out his chrome!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My VERY red chestnut mare is royal blue and my brown paintxQH filly is going to be hot pink.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have bright yellow, lime green and neon orange on my bad *** brown. I love Yellow on bays & browns.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Love it - your 80's neon horse!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My black mare's theme colors are bright purple and black  My blood-bay gelding's color is royal blue.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess it shows that I am an 80's child huh?


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Kato said:


> I guess it shows that I am an 80's child huh?


Such a good look on that lovely dark coat... really pops


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I have specific shade of purple with a bit of grey details on my dark-brown-almost-black mare....
Too hard to get purple/grey boots in shetty size.... but got them finally!!


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

Blue on my sorrel 
Black and white on my mom's sorrel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a dark bay near leopard Appaloosa and turquoise suits him really well.


----------



## justdreamchasin (Oct 28, 2020)

Royal blue on a chestnut = . It's absolutely stunning. My chestnut's matching color is royal blue and it makes him look so handsome


----------

